# Tree Killer



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Does anyone know of a chemical that you can spray around the trunk of a tree to kill it? I know there are some that you cut through the outer layer and then spray it, but I would prefer a spray that you did not have to cut into it first. No Im not doing anything illegal, and yes its a 20 ft willow tree in my yard.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm a tree guy.
What are you trying to accomplish by killing the tree?


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Well the tree was planted by my wifes ex her kids love it I hate it, I mean its a willow. I want to get rid of it before it gets too big and gets over the house. She asked me if there was a way to make it look like it just died and then the kids wouldnt throw a fit when I cut it down. I told her I would find out just to keep peace in the house. IT IS COMING DOWN THOUGH


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Basal application of Garlon 4E.


----------



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

LoBrass said:


> Basal application of Garlon 4E.


 
Yes, that will do it. Just realize that product is an RUP (restricted use pesticide) and you'll need to be certified as a commercial or private applicator thru MDA (Mi. Dept. of Ag) in order to purchase or apply.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Ive got a buddy that I think still has a license for that. Thanx


----------



## PlainOutdoors (Nov 5, 2001)

Just when I thought I had heard or invented every good reason to eliminate a tree...

You could drill a couple holes and shoot glyo. into them.

Good luck


----------



## cgwright (Mar 31, 2008)

Tordon will do the trick. Hopefully it's roots aren't into your septic yet. My willow infested mine over the last 60+ years since the house was built and destroyed it.

To apply I just drilled two holes in each exposed root, then poured some in.


----------



## Celtic Archer (Nov 16, 2009)

Get some copper nails and drive them into the trunk.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I would just save the money on expensive chemicals and just put my pants on and burn it down with the chain saw. I run a nursery and cant imagine killing a tree before i cut it down. Save your money and rent a machine to pull your stump or chemicals to rot it out. Take the kids and family out and make a family event to replace the tree. New tree new family fresh start. I have a tree for everyone in my family in my yard


----------



## cgwright (Mar 31, 2008)

sswhitelightning said:


> I would just save the money on expensive chemicals and just put my pants on and burn it down with the chain saw. I run a nursery and cant imagine killing a tree before i cut it down. Save your money and rent a machine to pull your stump or chemicals to rot it out. Take the kids and family out and make a family event to replace the tree. New tree new family fresh start. I have a tree for everyone in my family in my yard



From the description it appears the tree is somewhat close to the house. Just cutting the tree down will not stop the root system. The roots will continue to grow for several years after the tree is removed. 

Once it gets into the septic system the troubles are only starting. I found this out last year when I had to have my septic replaced from the toilet "downpipe" all the way to the septic tank, plus all of the footing tiles in the basement were full of roots. *$15,000*. :yikes: 

The chemicals are much cheaper.


----------



## hamishmarshal (Jun 10, 2010)

I think instead of cutting ideas we have to share the different kind of ideas in growing the more tree. As the global warming is happening and the earth has raising its temperature we need to grow more and more trees. Just do it.


----------



## nitrojoe (Dec 22, 2004)

Was that an environmental Nike ad?


----------



## MissouriHunter (Jun 26, 2010)

It is called a Basal Treatment. Garlon 4 or Remedy are both non restricted use and you mix 1 part Chemical to 4 3 parts Diesel. Just wet the bark from the root collar up 15 inches and it will kill the tree. Its easy to do, no hacking and all that and it can be done anytime there is no snow around the bark


----------

